# Book matched walnut



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I like book matched lumber (it is so cool having a mill :icon_smile I always bookmatch spalted stock, figured stock and walnut ,one of my favorite woods. I had a few ugly smallish (in my opinion, I like them big) walnut logs about 20" and crooked as a dogs hind leg laying around I was putting off milling. They had sweeps and crook on all sides, not a way to lay them on the mill that even looked like something a guy could get much yield out of. I was checking inventory and I am low on 8/4 walnut. That was the plan, slab these puppies into cants and saw some 8/4.
Didn't quite work out that way. I kept running into cool figure and would saw out some 4/4 book matches. Here are a few.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And a few more. I did mill some 8/4, just not as much as I had planned . These little surprises made me glad I opened those logs up this morning. All the boards in the pictures are 12" wide so the books are 24", not bad for some scroungy looking logs from the outside.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Dude, 

Those boards are very cool looking. Out of curiosity, How much do you as for cool ( I mean ugly over rated:shifty boards?


PS. I hope you are not suffering with the storms too much. If there is anything I can help with, just let me know:boat:


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

The Ugly Duckling turns into a beautiful swan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ecologito said:


> Out of curiosity, How much do you as for cool ( I mean ugly over rated:shifty boards?


That is a good question. I kinda touched on my dilemma in this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=4709. I have been milling lumber since 2004, I still scratch my head sometimes on "what it is worth" when I saw out some oddball/unique stuff. I have not put a price on the book matches yet, just emailed pictures to some of my customers who ask to be updated when I come across something they would not find anywhere else. The best/weirdest looking set I will not sell. It will go in my stash (ever growing pile) I kinda want to be a woodworker when I grow up so I set some lumber back I could never replace for future use.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

"The best/weirdest looking set I will not sell. It will go in my stash (ever growing pile) I kinda want to be a woodworker when I grow up so I set some lumber back I could never replace for future use."

Unless you have a stash that your dad doesn't see I bet it gets raided on a regular basis:laughing: I hope the water has gone down for your neighbors.:boat: About six weeks ago we had a night like that. The guy over the state road department said that we didn't have a road in the county that water wasn't over in at least one place. Had a small child drown when the Mother drove into swift water while talking on her cell.  Looks like we have another summer of wierd weather on tap.
David


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

kinda want to be a woodworker when I grow up 

Once again beautiful stuff.Can't help you on the prices.I've never looked at prices,just bought it.The only advice I have is to put more lumber pictures on you're web site.Maybe something like Gilmer Wood.Thats what I remembered thinking when I went to you're site.Boy,I wish he had more pictures.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

JON BELL said:


> The only advice I have is to put more lumber pictures on you're web site.


That is my plan , put a couple early this morning ...before I went out and milled this . 24" wide 36" long, the feather in the crotch is 24" long. Think it deserves a picture on my site? I am going to post more pictures on the slabs I milled out of it here while I eat lunch.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

drcollins804 said:


> Unless you have a stash that your dad doesn't see I bet it gets raided on a regular basis:laughing:


The weather has straightened out some. Dad is in Indiana this week camping and at some blues/jazz festival, so I have time to stash these good. :laughing:


----------

